
Cattle have stopped breeding, koalas die of thirst: Vet on climate change - onetimemanytime
https://www.smh.com.au/environment/climate-change/cattle-have-stopped-breeding-koalas-die-of-thirst-a-vet-s-hellish-diary-of-climate-change-20191220-p53m03.html
======
anigbrowl
It's just going to keep getting worse until climate denialists and fossil fuel
fetishists are pushed aside.

